# DoorDash



## AndyP21502 (Dec 17, 2018)

Just started Doordash yesterday- (been driving for uber for a little over a month) had my first Wendy's order today. Order said $10.31, so I accepted. 4 Frosty's, 3 fountain drinks and combo meals to a Dr's office.. Order does say how many items is in the order prior to accepting. Question for all of you more experienced rideshare veterans: the more items in a Doordash order ie, Wendy's, the less chance of you accept it? A lot easier if there's no fountain drinks or ice cream involved.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

I did DD for 2 weeks, not worth it for the pennies I received. I usually had to go to the most congested areas at rush hour to p/u and deliver and no tip most of the time.
Not to mention bad weather, had the most business, mostly in the ghetto.


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

I don't really pay to much attention to the item count unless it's a Walmart delivery. My decision on whether I'm going to accept an offer is, payout and miles. 
I accepted a Starbucks order with 9 drinks. The payout was on point and each of the lovely ladies at the dentist office pitched in $2 bucks for the tip. Score lol


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Doortrash was fun, until I found out they use your tips to cover the delivery charge.


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

I’m not a fan of drinks so I will usually avoid fast food unless there is a good peak pay going on. When I do get stuck with drinks I have a tote I use to carry them so they don’t spill in my car. The carriers the restaurants use are useless.


----------



## lowcountry dan (Jun 15, 2017)

I signed up, then never drove after I read all the bad press. Uber X is bad enough. They're just another slave master trying to exploit drivers.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

lowcountry dan said:


> I signed up, then never drove after I read all the bad press. Uber X is bad enough. They're just another slave master trying to exploit drivers.


Try speaking to someone in customer support, all Indians that don't have a clue as to what you're saying.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Welcome, Andy!

When I did DD, I stayed away from fast food because after doing a few Wendy’s and having too many items with extra this or no of that, it wasn’t worth it. But some people don’t mind it. I just find the DD app to be the worst with how they list the items.

Four drinks is my maximum, regardless if UE or when I did DD mainly because I didn’t want to drop one or have a spill in my car.

DD gives drivers $1/order but tips, up to a certain amount. Not worth it unless you get a bonus. When they started, they used to pay $5/order plus full tips.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

AndyP21502 said:


> Just started Doordash yesterday- (been driving for uber for a little over a month) had my first Wendy's order today. Order said $10.31, so I accepted. 4 Frosty's, 3 fountain drinks and combo meals to a Dr's office.. Order does say how many items is in the order prior to accepting. Question for all of you more experienced rideshare veterans: the more items in a Doordash order ie, Wendy's, the less chance of you accept it? A lot easier if there's no fountain drinks or ice cream involved.


With the new way they pay, the tip is rarely going to take you over the guaranteed amount anyway. So it used to be good to get big orders, but now, unless they're big and from a nice restaurant, it doesn't help.

The number of items in any fast food order doesn't make much difference anyway, as even with a lot of items, the bill isn't enough to garner a large tip. For $10.31 they'd have to tip over $9.31 for it to matter.

I'll accept 5 items from a steak joint over 10 from fast food, any day.

I never accept Wendy's regardless, as they're so slow.

And....I used to make good money with Doordash. I rarely do it any more, and I accept few trips.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

AndyP21502 said:


> Just started Doordash yesterday- (been driving for uber for a little over a month) had my first Wendy's order today. Order said $10.31, so I accepted. 4 Frosty's, 3 fountain drinks and combo meals to a Dr's office.. Order does say how many items is in the order prior to accepting. Question for all of you more experienced rideshare veterans: the more items in a Doordash order ie, Wendy's, the less chance of you accept it? A lot easier if there's no fountain drinks or ice cream involved.


It doesn't really matter unless it's a really big order maybe. I like fast food orders as long as they have a drive thru. UE pays $4 for McDs orders compared to $10 for DD



lowcountry dan said:


> I signed up, then never drove after I read all the bad press. Uber X is bad enough. They're just another slave master trying to exploit drivers.


If you're willing to drive for Uber than you really shouldn't have a problem driving for anyone else. Uber is the worst of the worst when it comes to shitting on drivers. That's like saying you'll rob a bank but you're against shoplifting. I drive for all these companies and they're all crooked in their own way.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Andy,

Check our GH if you want good tips and you don't have to place any orders.



uberboy1212 said:


> I drive for all these companies and they're all crooked in their own way.


Very true!!


----------



## lowcountry dan (Jun 15, 2017)

One slave master is enough. I don't have the patience to deal with two of them. DD has a terrible reputation with drivers.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

lowcountry dan said:


> One slave master is enough. I don't have the patience to deal with two of them. DD has a terrible reputation with drivers.












Like a Boss!!


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

I guess each market is different I like DD, it always pays significantly more than UE for the same delivery. I get a minimum of $10 for almost all Wendy’s orders.

I couldn’t care less how many items. I go by the payout only when deciding to accept, which DD tells you up front the minimum your gonna get. No surprises.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Seamus said:


> I guess each market is different I like DD, it always pays significantly more than UE for the same delivery. I get a minimum of $10 for almost all Wendy's orders.
> 
> I couldn't care less how many items. I go by the payout only when deciding to accept, which DD tells you up front the minimum your gonna get. No surprises.


I agree Wendy's is one of my favorite places to pick up from mainly because it's so close to my house.

DD drive thru orders are usually just as fast if not faster than picking up a UE McDs order and you don't even have to get out of your car



Fuzzyelvis said:


> With the new way they pay, the tip is rarely going to take you over the guaranteed amount anyway. So it used to be good to get big orders, but now, unless they're big and from a nice restaurant, it doesn't help.
> 
> The number of items in any fast food order doesn't make much difference anyway, as even with a lot of items, the bill isn't enough to garner a large tip. For $10.31 they'd have to tip over $9.31 for it to matter.
> 
> ...


Its def market dependent. My acceptance rate on DD is 85-90%. I rarely get BS long distance orders/grocery orders. My acceptance rate on Gh and PM is prob @30%. DD has always been the most fair at least in my area. Easily the best driver support as well. DD is is the only one that pays the driver half when orders are cancelled

I should mention that my PM acceptance rate is low because at least half the orders have to be placed by the driver. Most of the ones I dont have to place are def fair. For GH its low because the offers are shit. Theyre crazy long distance or low paying, usually both.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

DD has done well for the wife and I. Perfect, no. But, when I only want to work 1-2 hours and not risk a 30+ minute deadhead drive back home it works well. Also filling time when U/L are slow. UEats sucks here. $3 for a delivery (uuuhhhggggg).... when I know I'll make $6.50 min on a DD order. And DD still runs promos for us. Doing a quick lunch DD today with +2. That is guarantee $8.50 per run. Not bad money. I'll make a fast $20-40 during my lunch break.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

I should add though..... that at least in my market, I do find it hard to make more than $15/hr on Doordash, not excluding expenses. So less than that. Put A LOT less miles on the car, so fuel costs and such are lower when DD.

Much greater earning potential when I drive U/L.


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

Dont' do red card orders, avoid chick fila at lunch, don't do groceries, Only do $8-10 order that are close and under 5 items, basically only do it when you are bored.


----------



## Toby2 (Jun 16, 2018)

Did DD give us a pay cut recently? Seems like I’m going a little farther to pickup and delivery and waiting a bit longer for the orders on these $6-7 trips. Not to mention that it’s been slow the last few weeks.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Toby2 said:


> Did DD give us a pay cut recently? Seems like I'm going a little farther to pickup and delivery and waiting a bit longer for the orders on these $6-7 trips. Not to mention that it's been slow the last few weeks.


Pay has been the same per order for me but it's def been slower ever since they changed the scheduling.


----------



## UberKitsa123 (Apr 29, 2019)

I am starting DD today, does it tell you if its a red card order prior to accepting it?


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

UberKitsa123 said:


> I am starting DD today, does it tell you if its a red card order prior to accepting it?


Yes it will tell you if it's a red card order or prepaid, also this will help you tremendously, try to get a milk crate or 2 it will make handling drinks much easier and you can carry drinks and food without dropping anything.



UberKitsa123 said:


> I am starting DD today, does it tell you if its a red card order prior to accepting it?


Also sign up for grub hub, and Uber eats, so when one is slow you have other options. I keep multiple apps running when delivering
Good luck


----------



## UberKitsa123 (Apr 29, 2019)

peteyvavs said:


> Yes it will tell you if it's a red card order or prepaid, also this will help you tremendously, try to get a milk crate or 2 it will make handling drinks much easier and you can carry drinks and food without dropping anything.
> 
> 
> Also sign up for grub hub, and Uber eats, so when one is slow you have other options. I keep multiple apps running when delivering
> Good luck


I have been doing uber eats for a few months, signed up for grubhub but they aren't accepting new drivers in my area. I will try running both DD and ubereats today.


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

No, it doesn't tell you before accepting the offer. It tells you after you've driven to the restaurant and swiped arrived. Usually fast food joints or restaurants that aren't affiliated with Door Dash.


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

UberKitsa123 said:


> I am starting DD today, does it tell you if its a red card order prior to accepting it?


Nope, but you'll learn quickly which ones will usually require you to order and pay.

Personally, I don't mind needing to pay with the card. Ordering can be a PITA and waste of time. Some places it's not so bad, though.


----------



## OLDSCHOOLPARAD (May 4, 2019)

WAHN said:


> Nope, but you'll learn quickly which ones will usually require you to order and pay.
> 
> Personally, I don't mind needing to pay with the card. Ordering can be a PITA and waste of time. Some places it's not so bad, though.


I basically only place orders at Wendy's, which I don't understand since DD has a partnership with them. 5 items is my max regardless of where I place the orders. Unless it's FIREHOUSE SUBS, especially during lunch hour. Have only had 1 from them so far and not sure if I'd want to do another.

I'd say I pay for about 80% of my orders. I pick up(no need to pay)10% and maybe place orders another 10%, mostly Wendy's.


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

UberKitsa123 said:


> I am starting DD today, does it tell you if its a red card order prior to accepting it?


Yes.


----------



## Uber1111uber (Oct 21, 2017)

Btw I got 87 texts from doordash the other day from orders it's so annoying but never thought to block the number and did it's much better I still get the notification and its loud enough and way less annoying I suggest you try it if you get annoyed from all the texts


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

Uber1111uber said:


> Btw I got 87 texts from doordash the other day from orders it's so annoying but never thought to block the number and did it's much better I still get the notification and its loud enough and way less annoying I suggest you try it if you get annoyed from all the texts


LOL. They definitely overdo it on those text alerts.


----------



## UberKitsa123 (Apr 29, 2019)

MontcoUberDriver said:


> Yes.
> View attachment 323879


Thank you!! I didn't try out DD yesterday due to the quests in uber eats but this post eased my mind on starting it now.


----------

